# Vinyl Wrapping Grille Chrome



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

a nice quality vinyl for sure, im planning on doing this myself instead of the old boring plastidip look.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm..Yeah, i've never wrapped anything before, but I like the look of it better, so I want to do the chrome surround, but don't know how difficult it would be.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im just going to bring it in my friend owns a vinyl shop but if you trust yourself (which i dont with vinyl lol) then go for it, cant be too hard with the proper tools.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Shouldn't be all that hard. Just take your time and watch out for your cuts and make sure you tuck it in at the edges and you'll be fine.

I would start from the top in the center and work your way out and down. Pull the vinyl "snugly" so it doesn't stretch to much and press it into place. If you make a mistake, you can "snap" the vinyl off and you'll be fine. If you get a crease in it, use a heat gun, but not to much heat, and the crease will come right out. You can use your finger/thumb or a felt squeegee to put it on. Just don't do it on a cold/cool day. Wait till it warms up some or when/if you need to pull the vinyl off, it can tear on your.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's worth for a little bit of space being colored, but plastidip has all kinds of mixes, if you care to take the time.
The blue/green chameleon in pearl I have seen is hawt, but that was the whole car


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Nahh, it needs to match the orange accent i'm using on my car, and I want a more permanent option, don't want to have to redo the plasti dip every 9 or 10 months


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Im with you I want to plastic dip it but vinal is more protective n last longer so ill probably do that

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going to be vinyl wrapping all my chrome end of April and then I'm going to 3M paint protect it, I'm sure no chips will go through but yeah plasti dip can get annoying, my front fogs look perfect still from early 2012.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Plasti dip can last for a decent amount of time if you do it right..my whole front of the Cruze is plasti dipped lol.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Plasti dip can last for a decent amount of time if you do it right..my whole front of the Cruze is plasti dipped lol.


So is mine. . But that's the thing. ..I don't want to worry about re doing it over and over


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice . I really want to see how this turns out so take a few pics after your final reassembly and finishing process Tim .


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

As far as the front bumper goes, if you haven't worked with vinyl before, I would take it to a pro and have them put it on for you. Depending on the type of vinyl you get, it isn't all that thick and may end up chipping and peeling because of the rocks and bugs hitting it.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

marden64 said:


> As far as the front bumper goes, if you haven't worked with vinyl before, I would take it to a pro and have them put it on for you. Depending on the type of vinyl you get, it isn't all that thick and may end up chipping and peeling because of the rocks and bugs hitting it.


Bugs chipping the vinyl, that would be one hard headed bug!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Bugs chipping the vinyl, that would be one hard headed bug!


I work in a sign shop and part of that is doing vehicle graphics. You would be surprised how often people would be back in for replacement vinyl.


----------



## 555hp (Mar 21, 2014)

Is paint an option? It may end up lasting longer than the vinyl.


----------

